# Giant Multicolor male x Giant Marble female



## Diaxle (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello!

I've been breeding betta for years as a hobby but with no luck as i had very limited resources. Now that the resources are here, I am going to be more serious about breeding betta than just a hobbyist.

I have a few pairs spawning at the same time but here, I will be logging my Giants in particular.

*Male:*









*Female*

















Both are purchased from a local breeder and are from a marble spawn. so the babies should turn out interesting.

I've set them up as a half natural method and half normal method. I live in a tropical climate so a heater wont be seen much in this episode.

Natural because i will have a heavily planted tank which i will place outside.
Normal or Hand rearing as i will do some siphoning and feeding them BBS and Microworms.

The Pair has spawned and as notorious as giants are being difficult breeders. they live up to their name.. but alas they have spawned. I saw the male's bubble nest tucked under a water lettuce packed with eggs.

now we wait...

Thanks for visiting 
-Diaxle


----------



## Diaxle (Apr 19, 2014)

The reason why i went and go ahead with the natural method is because of this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwMS5qUGqcM

this man needs more credit. *NikosNature*
His giants are beautiful and his videos are amazing!


----------



## Diaxle (Apr 19, 2014)

*UPDATE:*

Tywin did not tend to the eggs :-( this would be it's 4th failed spawn. poor Bertha, he's the only male who could embrace her properly.

*BUT* i saved a few dozen eggs and decided to artificially hatch them myself.

i had a batch i artificially spawned successfully and the fries are now 3 weeks old. so i hope it works as well for the giants.









Fingers Crossed
-Diaxle


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Good luck Diaxle. Yes Giants can be a difficult bunch and many male giants are terrible at looking after the nest.


----------



## Diaxle (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks logisticsguy,

unfortunately the eggs doesn't seem to be developing much..

could be be because one of them is infertile.. 

how do you tell if a betta is fertile or not?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

The best advise I can give you is just keep trying. it can take several spawn attempts before success with Giants. They are likely not infertile fish but the eggs may be infertile due to improper wrap to start with which seems to be a common problem breeding them. Practice makes perfect. Keep conditioning them and flare them with each other for a few minutes daily. You could try again in a couple weeks imo.


----------



## Diaxle (Apr 19, 2014)

Another spawn: video quality got lowered for uploading. ;_; oh well..
http://youtu.be/QeB4lDZqFM8


----------

